# CKC Reg.Anatolian Shepherd puppies Arkansas



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

CKC Registered Anatolian Shepherd puppies-D.O.B. April 12, 20011 1 males 2 females left.parents on site, vet checked,living with goats.They are lettin know if anything or any one is around is around our place.
Arkansas
501-847-8488
www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

As I stated in the Barter board, it's best to bump up your original post rather than clog the board up with new ones about the same exact puppies. Thanks.


----------

